
Darkness of a drawer: Mikhail Bulgakov - lermontov
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/mikhail-bulgakov-dralyuk/
======
hprotagonist
I have no idea why Stalin decided Bulgakov was cool, but we're all better for
it.

I highly recommend the Burgin and O'Connor translation into english of "The
Master and Margarita", since it comes with very useful chapter footnotes,
which explain some of the jokes. The language is good, too.

~~~
jjtheblunt
Agreed: great book

------
soyiuz
Heya, Lermontov--drop a hint as to how to get in touch with you.

